# Luray Rally



## Highlander96

It is that time again.....

Luray, VA Yogi Bear Camp Jellystone........Clicky

How many families are we going to have this time? This rally keeps growing and growing. I was thinking about the end of June. June 22-24 was my first thought.

Let's get some interest and I can call and get us a lane blocked off........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets see, hit this rally and then leave from there and head west to Zion. That would give me a week to get to Utah.









John


----------



## daves700

Would not miss it! Just hope I can get a spot with the rest of the "gang" this year


----------



## jidunl

End of June works for us. Please count us in. We would love to get the chance to meet other Outbackers.


----------



## Fire44

That works for me.....

Now the DW???????????? I guess I will have to go without her.....again
















Let us know what you need.

Gary


----------



## daves700

If I can help with planning or anything just let me know!


----------



## tdvffjohn

daves700 said:


> If I can help with planning or anything just let me know!


Great, your in charge









only kidding


----------



## RizFam

I'll have to see how far away it is before I mention it to the DH.
You know me, I'm always up for a rally.









Tami


----------



## daves700

I could handle it, but since it was Highlander's idea ... I would hate to step on his toes .... LOL


----------



## Highlander96

daves700 said:


> I could handle it, but since it was Highlander's idea ... I would hate to step on his toes .... LOL


We can work together, Dave. I just wanted to be sure we got it on the books for this summer. I had a bunch of people asking about it at the Hootnanny.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

You know I am ready, but I cannot commit to any mountainous driving until the new truck is in the driveway. Save me a space because I'm going to try to get that new TV by April or May

Darlene


----------



## daves700

Highlander,

I was just kidding around .... anything you need just let me know what I can do.....


----------



## dougdogs

RizFam said:


> I'll have to see how far away it is before I mention it to the DH.
> You know me, I'm always up for a rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


We went last year, Tami. It wasn't too far for us. I think it took us about 4 hours, but I seem to remember a lttle rain on the way home









I'm in Eden Praire MN this week, but I'll check with the DW when I get home.

SOB's are allowed, right??

Doug


----------



## SharonAG

We had a great time last year, even if we did bring the rain!!!

Sorry that we will have to pass on this one....Huge 007' Graduation Party for the DD on 6-23.

Sharon


----------



## HootBob

You know we are in Tim








We have to see if we can get the lower sites were they are flatter

Don


----------



## dougdogs

HootBob said:


> You know we are in Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to see if we can get the lower sites were they are flatter
> 
> Don


Yeah, then Gary's trailer won't have so far to roll!!


----------



## Fire44




----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets see, hit this rally and then leave from there and head west to Zion. That would give me a week to get to Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Looks like you're going for the Rally Master Award this summer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'll see what date gets picked, and if we can make it, we just might make the 7.5 hour trip to hang out with y'all.

I'll even pack the pipes.

Tim (not that one, .....the other one)


----------



## Hokie

We have been waiting for this one to be planned. You can count us in! Let's firm up the dates!


----------



## Camper Man

We had a great time last year - count us in! Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## Highlander96

Is everyone cool with June 22, 23, 24??????

Let's give it till tomorrow afternoon for any objections (better suggestions) and we can lock this one down.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC

Tim,

Think I'll have to dial this one in. I'll park next to Dougdogs in the SOB corner. Heck if Tami goes the three of us are so close we could do a long caravan.

Mike C


----------



## prevish gang

Those dates work for us. Count us in.

Darlene


----------



## Fire44

Tim those dates work for me.....Dawn will have to get off but that is her problem!!! So count us in (at least two of us)!!!!

Let me know if you need any help setting this up.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I just checked the calendar, and I am working that whole weekend. Don't know if we're going to make it now.

Tim (2)


----------



## HootBob

Tim works for us









Don


----------



## RizFam

dougdogs said:


> I'll have to see how far away it is before I mention it to the DH.
> You know me, I'm always up for a rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


We went last year, Tami. It wasn't too far for us. I think it took us about 4 hours, but I seem to remember a lttle rain on the way home









I'm in Eden Praire MN this week, but I'll check with the DW when I get home.

SOB's are allowed, right??

Doug
[/quote]

Thanks Doug, 4hr isn't too bad.
I'll talk to the DH & just maybe









Tami


----------



## WillTy3

DW wanted to do this one last year. The dates look good. We are 80% in.

Will


----------



## daves700

Count us in!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I have missed this event, well, everytime so far, thinking this year may be different, I looked at the calendar, Mckenna graduates highschool on the 23rd, so we are out again. Then the following weekend is Bass season opening in Canada.

Hope you all have a good time, again.

kevin


----------



## FridayYet?

Tim,

We're going to see Yogi!!! - (and Boo-boo, of course)
The dates work well for us.

Mike

I miss camping.


----------



## BritsOnTour

This might be a possibility for us, we would do a longer w/e again, it's a 'wild jungle theme' that week, kids would love it! Also love that it's so close to Skyline Drive - we were down that way 7 years ago and keep saying we need to go back.........

So, have you pinned the dates now? Any sites blocked off to reserve?

Keep us posted, Ali


----------



## Highlander96

[quote name='BritsOnTour' date='Jan 10 2007, 09:18 PM' post='178089']
This might be a possibility for us, we would do a longer w/e again, it's a 'wild jungle theme' that week, kids would love it! Also love that it's so close to Skyline Drive - we were down that way 7 years ago and keep saying we need to go back.........

So, have you pinned the dates now? Any sites blocked off to reserve?

Keep us posted, Ali
[/quote

I am going to call in the morning to get a block of sites. I got side tracked this afternoon helping Tami figure out if we could get the roaster up at Spring Gulch!

Tim


----------



## webeopelas

Don't forget us!! We are in also.


----------



## Highlander96

Okay Kids......

Call the campground at 540-743-4002 or 800-420-6679. Get your spot today. Brownyn has blocked off 12 sites for us to start on Cindy Lane and Pine Tree Place. The dates are June 22-24 2007. Reference the Outbackers Group and/or Confirmation # 9609 and you are in.........Sites are fully refundable less $10 up until 7 days prior..............Don't delay, reserve today!!!!!!!

Report here!

Highlander96- Site 146


----------



## Fire44

Just tried to book...they are closed...will try again in the AM.

Gary


----------



## webeopelas

Fire44 said:


> Just tried to book...they are closed...will try again in the AM.
> 
> Gary


Me too. I'm going to have to set a reminder so I don't get sent to the top of the hill.








I think 12 sites are going to go fast.


----------



## prevish gang

Tim, I called and left a message at the campground to reserve our spot. We will call them if they don't call us, but we are in. Let me know how I can help

Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

We're in. Just booked site 153!

She was suprised so many of us have comcast.net email.

Is it just another facet of our cult?


----------



## Fire44

We are in....site 147.

Is it time to leave yet???

Gary


----------



## daves700

we are in site 167!

@ 1:40pm they only had 2 sites left for the block of 12. Looks like its going to be a good rally!


----------



## webeopelas

daves700 said:


> we are in site 167!
> 
> @ 1:40pm they only had 2 sites left for the block of 12. Looks like its going to be a good rally!


I knew those sites were going to go fast.


----------



## firemedicinstr

Tally Ho The Kiltz gang is in







and there is now ONE site left.

Very nice customer service folks...............................................

See ya soon.


----------



## BritsOnTour

Oh my goodness, I only just got on the computer to see you all are a busy bunch!

Just called and got the last spot of the original 12 reserved: site #166. We will be there for a week, arriving Sunday 17th, by the looks of the website, the children are going to have a great time!

Thanks for organising this Tim, see you in June!

Ali


----------



## daves700

firemedicinstr said:


> Tally Ho The Kiltz gang is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there is now ONE site left.
> 
> Very nice customer service folks...............................................
> 
> See ya soon.


Where are you coming from?


----------



## Highlander96

Anybody who wants to come, please call ASAP. I had her block off 12 becaue, that is where we started last year. I was not sure how many people wanted to make early plans.

Anyone who has not reported. Please check in with your site #.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

Tim, we are on site 151. We can't wait to see Yogi and Boo Boo again!

Darlene


----------



## firemedicinstr

We are coming from Mechanicsville, the DW will get off work between 3 and 5 that Friday I will pick her up from Memorial Regional with the trailer already hitched and loaded..........................
and we are on the road again...............................................

MK


----------



## 3athlete

> I'll see what date gets picked, and if we can make it, we just might make the 7.5 hour trip to hang out with y'all.


Sorry folks, we won't make it that weekend, I'll be in Phili doing a triathlon.

Tami, have a couple of appletinis for me









Think happy thoughts for me, it will be my first Olympic distance tri







what was I thinking?


----------



## prevish gang

firemedicinstr said:


> We are coming from Mechanicsville, the DW will get off work between 3 and 5 that Friday I will pick her up from Memorial Regional with the trailer already hitched and loaded..........................
> and we are on the road again...............................................
> 
> MK


Glad you could join us Myron. Maybe this year we can meet at RIR. Tim (Highlander) will be there too.

Darlene


----------



## Camper Man

Family #13 checking in ... we are in site #163.
Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## tdvffjohn

#14
















We are in, site 175

The DW will not be with, it will be myself and the 2 girls. It will start my vacation. From Luray, we will head west to Zion







2 rallies in 2 weekends, one in Va and one in Utah.









John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> #14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in, site 175
> 
> The DW will not be with, it will be myself and the 2 girls. It will start my vacation. From Luray, we will head west to Zion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 rallies in 2 weekends, one in Va and one in Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


That's Awesome John!
















Tami


----------



## kernfour

We will be at Luray as well as Rizfam & Thurston. Site # are 148,149 & 150.

Leon


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> I'll see what date gets picked, and if we can make it, we just might make the 7.5 hour trip to hang out with y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry folks, we won't make it that weekend, I'll be in Phili doing a triathlon.
> 
> *Tami, have a couple of appletinis for me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think happy thoughts for me, it will be my first Olympic distance tri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was I thinking?
Click to expand...

Good Luck Clare, we'll be thinkin bout cha!









Appletinis ........







difficult request but I'm sure I can have a couple in your honor









Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Tim,

I called the campground since all 12 of your spots are already gone to see if they could set aside some more for us and they said that is not a problem. How many do you think we should ask for and did you think to ask if they would give us a slot for our Potluck? I can call or email them if you are busy. I just wanted to try to keep our group together. I felt bad for Dave700 last year being so far from us. It's kind of hard to feel like you are part of the group when you are separated.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96

prevish gang said:


> Tim,
> 
> I called the campground since all 12 of your spots are already gone to see if they could set aside some more for us and they said that is not a problem. How many do you think we should ask for and did you think to ask if they would give us a slot for our Potluck? I can call or email them if you are busy. I just wanted to try to keep our group together. I felt bad for Dave700 last year being so far from us. It's kind of hard to feel like you are part of the group when you are separated.
> 
> Darlene


Have at it.....


----------



## HootBob

Sorry I'm a little late in posting
We are in site 152 I believe

Don


----------



## RizFam

Tim,

Let me know if I can help as well?

Tami


----------



## Highlander96

Darlene called and had them block off 7 more sites.







Let's book them up.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie

Count us in! We are booked and in site #134. I will take the time this weekend to start a map similar to the one we had for Fort Whaley showing everyone's location.

And I will be bringing the sausages!

-Sam


----------



## Highlander96

Hokie said:


> Count us in! We are booked and in site #134. I will take the time this weekend to start a map similar to the one we had for Fort Whaley showing everyone's location.
> 
> And I will be bringing the sausages!
> 
> -Sam


Good Deal, Sam!!!!!

See you there!!!

Tim


----------



## FridayYet?

We're in!
We've secured site #154 for Friday and Sat.
So what's on the menu?

Mike

FYI - they currently take Good Sam And also offer a military discount for those of you that this may help. They also mentioned that starting next year they will only be taking Jellystone memebership card for any discount.


----------



## Hokie

Tim,

Here is a map with the latest information that I was able to get out of the thread. The link to the picture is http://www.yakulis.org/luray.jpg if you want to add it to the original post.

Looks like a great group! Sorry about the abbreviations, but I had to make the names fit.

-Sam


----------



## RizFam

Map looks Good Hokie... thanks!

Tami


----------



## daves700

Map looks good, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## HootBob

Map looks good Hokie









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

I've been following this thread for a while, now. This sounds like a great trip. We've never been camping that far south and never been to DC. Since Luray is 525 miles from home, I would have to make it a week long trip. The week after the rally is a good time for me to take vacation. So far so good.

Now here's my dilemma. IF we don't have any school closings for snow, my kids will be out on June 19th. Winter has finally just arrived up here, and who knows if Mother Nature will make up for lost time? Any missed days get tacked on to the end of the school year.

Maybe I should just make the reservation, and I'll know by April if we can make it for the rally weekend or not. It sounds like Jellystone has a good cancellation policy. What do you think?

Steve


----------



## RizFam

I think you should go fot it








I would love to hang out w/ you, Lisa & the kids again







Even your dog, Otto who is NOT very fond of my Otis









Tami


----------



## prevish gang

dmbcfd said:


> I've been following this thread for a while, now. This sounds like a great trip. We've never been camping that far south and never been to DC. Since Luray is 525 miles from home, I would have to make it a week long trip. The week after the rally is a good time for me to take vacation. So far so good.
> 
> Now here's my dilemma. IF we don't have any school closings for snow, my kids will be out on June 19th. Winter has finally just arrived up here, and who knows if Mother Nature will make up for lost time? Any missed days get tacked on to the end of the school year.
> 
> Maybe I should just make the reservation, and I'll know by April if we can make it for the rally weekend or not. It sounds like Jellystone has a good cancellation policy. What do you think?
> 
> Steve


Steve, that is what I would do to insure I had a site with the rest of the group. You can always cancel up until 7 days prior to arrival with only a $10 penalty


----------



## tdvffjohn

Steve, my girls say book it









John


----------



## HootBob

Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


I believe that a field trip to Luray Caverns and history of the Shenandoah Valley would qualify. (Not to mention watersliding, putt putting, fishing, and pot lucking with all your new friends) Just book it Steve.

Darlene


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.


----------



## prevish gang

Katrina said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.
[/quote]

See Jim, I just gave you the perfect excuse to join us!

You know you want to be with me twice this year!!!!

D


----------



## Katrina

prevish gang said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.
[/quote]

See Jim, I just gave you the perfect excuse to join us!

You know you want to be with me twice this year!!!!

D
[/quote]

Jeez, You're killing me here D.
I already have one big trip planned for Earlier in June, so I'm not sure if I can pull this off.
I will seriously look into it and see what I can do.


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.
[/quote]

That's Peg for ya!!!

Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.
[/quote]

That's Peg for ya!!!

Don
[/quote]

A smart woman that Peg is!


----------



## prevish gang

Katrina said:


> Steve just tell them to get a Educational Field Trip form from school
> That's what we did on a few Rallies we had gone to
> 
> Don


Pure genius!!
I never thought of that.
[/quote]

That's Peg for ya!!!

Don
[/quote]

A smart woman that Peg is!

I second that emotion.
Oh, and that first trip and second would be almost a month apart. Just call one your May trip and the other your June trip.
D
[/quote]


----------



## Fire44

Jim....I'll bring the whiskey!!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> Jim....I'll bring the whiskey!!!!
> 
> Gary


I'll find some hookers..................









Jim,

Isn't Abbey finished with school by then???

TJS


----------



## prevish gang

Now you've gone and done it Tim. How can he refuse an offer like this one. Of course you are talking about fishing, right?


----------



## Chestnut

Hello! Iâ€™ve been AWOL for a few months but as I sat watching the first (finally!) snowfall of the season, I started thinking about the upcoming camping season! Right away I noticed this rally. I put in a request to Jellystone for a spot near the Outbackers. I hope you donâ€™t mind the five of us crashing your party!

Jessica


----------



## prevish gang

Chestnut said:


> Hello! Iâ€™ve been AWOL for a few months but as I sat watching the first (finally!) snowfall of the season, I started thinking about the upcoming camping season! Right away I noticed this rally. I put in a request to Jellystone for a spot near the Outbackers. I hope you donâ€™t mind the five of us crashing your party!
> 
> Jessica


Love to have you. Please join us at the Virginia Beach rally during spring break as well.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob

Sure hope you get a site close to us it would great to have another Outbacker join us

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Chestnut said:


> Hello! Iâ€™ve been AWOL for a few months but as I sat watching the first (finally!) snowfall of the season, I started thinking about the upcoming camping season! Right away I noticed this rally. I put in a request to Jellystone for a spot near the Outbackers. I hope you donâ€™t mind the five of us crashing your party!
> 
> Jessica


Now, why would we mind????

Great to have you!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

So Tim, how many families are on board now?


----------



## Highlander96

prevish gang said:


> So Tim, how many families are on board now?


I thought you were a countin'. I've been too busy shootin' and lookin' at Private Schools.......









I'll try to update later on this evening!!!!

PDSMH


----------



## Fire44

I think that one more will be OK....

It will be great to have you!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Highlander96 said:


> So Tim, how many families are on board now?


I thought you were a countin'. I've been too busy shootin' and lookin' at Private Schools.......









I'll try to update later on this evening!!!!

PDSMH
[/quote]

Now how can you be looking at private schools and have a wife who teaches in the public school system. Doesn't say much about the faith you have in MD schools my friend.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96

prevish gang said:


> So Tim, how many families are on board now?


I thought you were a countin'. I've been too busy shootin' and lookin' at Private Schools.......









I'll try to update later on this evening!!!!

PDSMH
[/quote]

Now how can you be looking at private schools and have a wife who teaches in the public school system. Doesn't say much about the faith you have in MD schools my friend.

Darlene
[/quote]

HER FAITH!!!!!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

It looks like we'll be joining the party. I haven't made reservations, yet. We're planning to stay a few extra days in Luray and stop for 2 or 3 days near Philly on the way home to visit with some old friends. DW is working out the timing and I'm looking for a cg near our friends. I hope to have it all worked out in a couple of days. Count on us being there for the rally, though.

Damar92 is also thinking about going to the rally. Let's see if we can talk him into it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Steve glad you'll be able to go 
Now you just have to get a site
What part of Philly are you heading too?

Don


----------



## prevish gang

Steve, 
Glad to have you along I sent Damar 92 a personal message with an invitation to the rally. Hope it will do some good. Looking forward to meeting you.

Darlene


----------



## damar92

I see my name mentioned here, we are considering this trip, I'm just not sure about how mountainous (sp?) it would be. Not too sure with the TV, although I am looking to upgrade. I'll have to consult the DW regarding the plans. I'll let you know. Thanks for the invite.
Darryl


----------



## prevish gang

damar92 said:


> I see my name mentioned here, we are considering this trip, I'm just not sure about how mountainous (sp?) it would be. Not too sure with the TV, although I am looking to upgrade. I'll have to consult the DW regarding the plans. I'll let you know. Thanks for the invite.
> Darryl


It isn't too bad. I can help guide you into the least troublesome route. We have a 25RSS and a 2003 Dodge Durango with less towing ability than you. You can basically come in through the valley I think rather than go over any really big mountains.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

damar92 said:


> I see my name mentioned here, we are considering this trip, I'm just not sure about how mountainous (sp?) it would be. Not too sure with the TV, although I am looking to upgrade. I'll have to consult the DW regarding the plans. I'll let you know. Thanks for the invite.
> Darryl


Darryl,

I have done this trip coming from the east and made it with a very small underpowered tow vehicle at the time. The worst part is crossing over the skyline drive at Thornton gap. But if you take it easy, then it is up and over, and then it is over. You just need to go slow and let people pass you.

-Sam


----------



## Chestnut

Ok, we're in! We've been placed on site #132.

Darlene, the Spring Break Rally sounds like a lot fun. We've already got plans for Spring Break, but thanks for pointing it out to me!

Jessica


----------



## prevish gang

Tim, so far it looks like 15 solid bookings with 2 in consideration. It's going to be a great rally.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Map at post #65 has been updated. Welcome chestnut!

http://www.yakulis.org/luray.jpg


----------



## firemedicinstr

We are confirmed for site 165 looks like the whole family is in......................that means a pair of 15 year old girls and the 10 year old boy plus the DW and two Aussie Shep.'s 
We are looking for some fun.

MK

Darlene and I talked today on the phone and we have put in a request for site 131 with the park so that would keep us together and free up 165.

MK


----------



## Highlander96

Okay, here is my updated list.

*Chestnut *132*
Hokie *134*
Highlander96 *146*
Fire44 *147*
Kernfour *148*
Rizfam *149*
Thurston *150*
PrevishGang *151*
Hootbob *152*
Webeopelas *153*
Friday Yet *154*
Camper Man *163*
Firemedinstr *165(maybe 131)*
Brits on Tour *166*
Daves700 *167*
TDVFFJOHN *175**

List is updated. The CG is filling up quick and we are still missing the SW Virginia Crew.

The map has been added to the first post. Heck, here it is again......................


----------



## tdvffjohn

Highlander96 said:


> Okay, here is my updated list.
> 
> *Chestnut *132*
> Hokie *134*
> Highlander96 *146*
> Fire44 *147*
> Kernfour *148*
> Rizfam *149*
> Thurston *150*
> PrevishGang *151*
> Hootbob *152*
> Webeopelas *153*
> Friday Yet *154*
> Camper Man *163*
> Firemedinstr *165(maybe 131)*
> Brits on Tour *166*
> Daves700 *167*
> tdvffjohn *135**
> 
> List is updated. The CG is filling up quick and we are still missing the SW Virginia Crew.
> 
> The map has been added to the first post. Heck, here it is again......................


----------



## BritsOnTour

Just called Bronwyn. She has moved us to #137, hopefully this does not have us out of the group area again! Darlene, we couldn't move to 151 as there's a group in that area until the Thursday and we will be arriving on the 17th.

Hope this works out! She did say that we were the last ones to call to be moved from that lane so hopefully everyone's moved across now.

Looking forward to a nice, long break!

Ali


----------



## firemedicinstr

we got confirmation for site 131 today soooooooooo Darlene's hard work to organize us is paying off.............and HOKIE can add the FIREMEDICINST clan to that site on his next map update.

looking forward....................................to warm weather and good friends.

MK


----------



## Fire44

MK....It is great to have you coming....

Our end of the campground will be well protected...

Gary


----------



## Hokie

firemedicinstr said:


> ........and HOKIE can add the FIREMEDICINST clan to that site on his next map update.
> 
> MK


Done!


----------



## Camper Man

Bronwyn moved us to Site 129. Going to be a cozy crowd!!


----------



## dmbcfd

I made the reservation today. Site #138. We're staying from the 22nd through the 27th and then to southeastern PA for a couple days on the way home. We're looking forward to it. This will be the furthest we've travelled with the Outback, so far.

John, Justine is excited that she'll see your girls again.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

dmbcfd said:


> I made the reservation today. Site #138. We're staying from the 22nd through the 27th and then to southeastern PA for a couple days on the way home. We're looking forward to it. This will be the furthest we've travelled with the Outback, so far.
> 
> John, Justine is excited that she'll see your girls again.
> 
> Steve


This is great news Steve. That is 18 families. We still have sites 151 and 139 available. Who is going to join us?????


----------



## firemedicinstr

Anyone know any Pilots? looking at the map a flyover picture would look cool with almost 20 outbacks all set up camping.

MK


----------



## prevish gang

firemedicinstr said:


> Anyone know any Pilots? looking at the map a flyover picture would look cool with almost 20 outbacks all set up camping.
> 
> MK


I'll have to check with my husband's cousin who lives in Luray. He retired from the Nat Park Service there. Perhaps they would know someone,

D


----------



## Hokie

I did a lot of map updates today based on some moving around of sites. Be sure to check out post #1 for the latest map!
-Sam


----------



## sew4fun5er

I like the idea of this campout and would like to consider this one. Will be back and let you know what site I have reserved.

Lola


----------



## sew4fun5er

Hokie said:


> I did a lot of map updates today based on some moving around of sites. Be sure to check out post #1 for the latest map!
> -Sam


I just requested Site $127, have not received confirmation yet.

Lola


----------



## prevish gang

sew4fun5er said:


> I did a lot of map updates today based on some moving around of sites. Be sure to check out post #1 for the latest map!
> -Sam


I just requested Site $127, have not received confirmation yet.

Lola
[/quote]

If you can, get 128 instead unless 128 is taken by another Outbacker who has not reported in. If that one is not available, ask for 139. This will put you right in line with the rest of us. I would hate to have you separated from the rest of the group. We also have a hole on site 151, but I think Katrina might be getting this one. Keep me posted so we can update the map. I am going to call the campsite to try to set aside a couple more spaces if I can.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob

What happen D I thought you were in 151?
By the way I think Todd also booked a site

Don


----------



## prevish gang

HootBob said:


> What happen D I thought you were in 151?
> By the way I think Todd also booked a site
> 
> Don


I moved over Don to be close to some of the new guys who have never attended a rally. I wanted them to feel at home with us, so I am trying to surround new people with the old group and make them feel more a part of the rally

D


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> What happen D I thought you were in 151?
> By the way I think Todd also booked a site
> 
> Don


I moved over Don to be close to some of the new guys who have never attended a rally. I wanted them to feel at home with us, so I am trying to surround new people with the old group and make them feel more a part of the rally

D
[/quote]

Sounds like a great idea to me
more then happy to make them fell right at home









Don


----------



## BritsOnTour

prevish gang said:


> I moved over Don to be close to some of the new guys who have never attended a rally. I wanted them to feel at home with us, so I am trying to surround new people with the old group and make them feel more a part of the rally
> 
> D


You are such a sweetie Darlene.......not to mention a great COOK! I really hope that pasta recipe you made at OC, Maryland will be on the menu again (and in the recipe book!).

Ali


----------



## prevish gang

BritsOnTour said:


> I moved over Don to be close to some of the new guys who have never attended a rally. I wanted them to feel at home with us, so I am trying to surround new people with the old group and make them feel more a part of the rally
> 
> D


You are such a sweetie Darlene.......not to mention a great COOK! I really hope that pasta recipe you made at OC, Maryland will be on the menu again (and in the recipe book!).

Ali
[/quote]

Ali, I had forgotten all about what I had even cooked, but I will try to remember to do that for you. Thanks for the kind words

Darlene


----------



## sew4fun5er

My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.









Lola


----------



## prevish gang

sew4fun5er said:


> My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


I will check on that Lola, but I didn't think we even had site 127.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

prevish gang said:


> My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


I will check on that Lola, but I didn't think we even had site 127.

Darlene
[/quote]

Lola - I am sure Darlene will whip them into shape! Being near the end shouldn't be too bad, however looking at the map, it doesn't look like 128 has been taken yet, so I'm not sure if another Outbacker got that one and hasn't let us know yet or if it is SOB (some other brand). -Sam


----------



## sew4fun5er

Hokie said:


> My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


I will check on that Lola, but I didn't think we even had site 127.

Darlene
[/quote]

Lola - I am sure Darlene will whip them into shape! Being near the end shouldn't be too bad, however looking at the map, it doesn't look like 128 has been taken yet, so I'm not sure if another Outbacker got that one and hasn't let us know yet or if it is SOB (some other brand). -Sam
[/quote]
Looked to me like there was a CampM on Site#128, so I assumed it was taken. This was what my map is showing.


----------



## prevish gang

sew4fun5er said:


> My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


I will check on that Lola, but I didn't think we even had site 127.

Darlene
[/quote]

Lola - I am sure Darlene will whip them into shape! Being near the end shouldn't be too bad, however looking at the map, it doesn't look like 128 has been taken yet, so I'm not sure if another Outbacker got that one and hasn't let us know yet or if it is SOB (some other brand). -Sam
[/quote]
Looked to me like there was a CampM on Site#128, so I assumed it was taken. This was what my map is showing.
[/quote]

Lola, try this. Call the campground and tell them that your confirmation said 127, but that you had requested 151. That is a hole that has not been filled and will be a great spot for you. Bronwyn will not be able to move you if I call. Camperman is actually on 129 and that leaves a hole in between which may be filled by now with a non-Outbacker. Since this will be your first rally, I want you to be near others who I know will make you feel like part of the group. You will have some great neighbors on 151. Try that first and let me know if you need my help.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

sew4fun5er said:


> Looked to me like there was a CampM on Site#128, so I assumed it was taken. This was what my map is showing.


Yea I understand, the map is a little confusing since the site numbers are below the squares, not above them. Like Darlene said, CamperMan is on site #129. Good luck getting it rearranged.
-Sam


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> My confirmation came back for Site #127. I feel OK at the end of the line. While I have not been to an Outbackers rally, I have been to other rallies. I can always wave from the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


I will check on that Lola, but I didn't think we even had site 127.

Darlene
[/quote]

Lola - I am sure Darlene will whip them into shape! Being near the end shouldn't be too bad, however looking at the map, it doesn't look like 128 has been taken yet, so I'm not sure if another Outbacker got that one and hasn't let us know yet or if it is SOB (some other brand). -Sam
[/quote]
Looked to me like there was a CampM on Site#128, so I assumed it was taken. This was what my map is showing.
[/quote]

Lola, try this. Call the campground and tell them that your confirmation said 127, but that you had requested 151. That is a hole that has not been filled and will be a great spot for you. Bronwyn will not be able to move you if I call. Camperman is actually on 129 and that leaves a hole in between which may be filled by now with a non-Outbacker. Since this will be your first rally, I want you to be near others who I know will make you feel like part of the group. You will have some great neighbors on 151. Try that first and let me know if you need my help.

Darlene
[/quote]

Sure D we can make them feel right at home









Don


----------



## sew4fun5er

OK! OK! I give. I called the campground this morning and have been OFFICIALLY moved to site 151. Is this better????

Lola


----------



## prevish gang

sew4fun5er said:


> OK! OK! I give. I called the campground this morning and have been OFFICIALLY moved to site 151. Is this better????
> 
> Lola


Thank you Lola! Believe me, it will be worth the call because you will be right in the middle of some great folks and will have the time of your life. I am so excited that you and your family will be joining us. I think that makes 20 families now. I will have to check. Sam, you can update that map now, friend!

Darlene


----------



## Fire44

This is your first rally and the put you in between Hootbob and Thurston????

You are brave!!!!! Those guys are up all night partying!!!!

Loud Bluegrass music, Moonshine...

Na...they are a great couple of guys!!!

You couldn't be between too nicer guys...unless you were between Highlander and myself.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Gary,

I am still on the WAGON!!!!!!!!

Luray is going to be a blast. Let's just hope I can ge my rear door open this time!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang

Just to let any of you know who may be on the fence about coming to Luray; I got a call from Bronwyn today and the remaining 4 spaces that they have been holding for us are no longer being held. They gave us over 3 weeks already, so if you are thinking of joining us, you need to get in that reservation right away. You can always cancel within 7 days of arrival and only forfeit $10. The remaining 4 spaces with our group are site 139, 128, 127 and 126.

Darlene Prevish


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Let's just hope I can ge my rear door open this time!!!!!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim


Don't worry Tim we can take care of anything









Don


----------



## Fire44

HootBob said:


> Let's just hope I can ge my rear door open this time!!!!!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim


Don't worry Tim we can take care of anything









Don
[/quote]

I can talk to my Fire Chief and see if he will let me borrow the "Jaws of Life"!!! I KNOW I can get your door opened with them!

Let me know if I need to bring them.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

prevish gang said:


> Just to let any of you know who may be on the fence about coming to Luray; I got a call from Bronwyn today and the remaining 4 spaces that they have been holding for us are no longer being held. They gave us over 3 weeks already, so if you are thinking of joining us, you need to get in that reservation right away. You can always cancel within 7 days of arrival and only forfeit $10. The remaining 4 spaces with our group are site 139, 128, 127 and 126.
> 
> Darlene Prevish


Bump to the front


----------



## Thor

Hi

We are on the fence. My DW is check with her work to see if she can take some time off. We want to make a long weekend out of it. It is a healthy drive for just a weekend. I should know by early next week.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> We are on the fence. My DW is check with her work to see if she can take some time off. We want to make a long weekend out of it. It is a healthy drive for just a weekend. I should know by early next week.
> 
> Thor


That would be awesome Thor

Don


----------



## Fire44

I hope it works out Thor....

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Wow Thor, that would be fantastic! If you get this worked out there will be an award waiting for the longest distance traveled for sure! I will try to call and see if I can get one more lot on hold until Wed of next week.
Anyone else out there before our last 4 lots get taken away?

Darlene


----------



## sew4fun5er

Just for my own information, I printed the map from page 1 with the online names in the sites. I was trying to put real names so I could begin to learn who was going to be around me at this rally. I can't find names for Wingnut, Dave700, or Firemed. I'm not good at remembering names when I am introduced and thought this would help this "newbie".

Hey, when do I arrive with my name on the map????

I'm really looking forward to meeting some real Outbackers.









Lola


----------



## HootBob

sew4fun5er said:


> Just for my own information, I printed the map from page 1 with the online names in the sites. I was trying to put real names so I could begin to learn who was going to be around me at this rally. I can't find names for Wingnut, Dave700, or Firemed. I'm not good at remembering names when I am introduced and thought this would help this "newbie".
> 
> Hey, when do I arrive with my name on the map????
> 
> I'm really looking forward to meeting some real Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola


Wingnut is Todd & Lois
Dave700 is Dave & Wanda
Firemedicinstr Myron & Bonnie
Highlander96 is Tim & Michelle
fire44 is Gary & Dawn
Previshgang is Darlene & Don
Kernfour is Leon & Wendy
Thurston is Steve & Robyn
Rizfam is Tami & John
Hokie is Sam & Luara
CampMan is Bob & Terri
Chestnut is Jessica & Paul
Brits Ontour is Ali & Dave
dmbcfd is Steve & Lisa
Friday Yet is Mike & Lynn
webeopalas is Phil & Ellen
tdvffjohn is John & Patty
HootBob is Don & Peg

Don


----------



## FridayYet?

Wingnut is Todd & Lois
Dave700 is Dave & Wanda
Firemedicinstr ?
Highlander96 is Tim & Michelle
fire44 is Gary & Dawn
Previshgang is Darlene & Don
Kernfour is Leon & Wendy
Thurston is Steve & Robyn
Rizfam is Tami & John
Hokie is Sam & Luara
CampMan is Bob & Terri
Chestnut is Jessica & ?
Brits Ontour is Ali & Dave
dmbcfd is Steve & Lisa
Friday Yet is Mike &
webeopalas is Phil & Ellen
tdvffjohn is John & ?
HootBob is Don & Peg

Don
[/quote]

Friday Yet Is Mike & Lynn


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> tdvffjohn is John & ?
> 
> Don


John and Patty


----------



## prevish gang

Firemedinst is Myron and I have to check to see his wife's name. Also, Lola, I will check with Sam to see if he will add your name to the list. Also, if everyone could send me their addresses, I would like to send something out prior to the rally. You can Pm or email them to me.

Darlene


----------



## firemedicinstr

Firemedicinstr is Myron and Bonnie


----------



## sew4fun5er

Wow!! What a wonderful response!! Thank you so much !!!! I hope this will help some others also.









Looking forward to meeting all of you.
Lola


----------



## Chestnut

HootBob said:


> Chestnut is Jessica & ?


Jessica & Paul


----------



## Hokie

Wingnut is Todd & Lois
Dave700 is Dave & Wanda
Firemedicinstr Myron & Bonnie
Highlander96 is Tim & Michelle
fire44 is Gary & Dawn
Previshgang is Darlene & Don
Kernfour is Leon & Wendy
Thurston is Steve & Robyn
Rizfam is Tami & John
Hokie is Sam & Laura
CampMan is Bob & Terri
Chestnut is Jessica & Paul
Brits Ontour is Ali & Dave
dmbcfd is Steve & Lisa
Friday Yet is Mike & Lynn
webeopalas is Phil & Ellen
tdvffjohn is John & Patty
HootBob is Don & Peg










Map Bump!


----------



## prevish gang

Thank you Sam. Looks great.

Darlene


----------



## Fire44

Looks good....is it time to leave????

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Nice job Sam









Not Yet Gary

Don


----------



## samvalaw

I think we're in! Going to call and reserve today.


----------



## Fire44

That is great!!!

I hope you can get a site in the group.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

samvalaw said:


> I think we're in! Going to call and reserve today.


Steve, If you can, try to request site 128, 139, 144, or 154 so that you will be right with us. I am so glad you are joining us. Did you sell the truck yet?

Darlene


----------



## samvalaw

Truck is still for sale, but I took it back to the shop to see why the engine light came on. Trans guy is going through it with a fine tooth comb.
I'll try to make reservation today, its filling up fast. Good talking to you.


----------



## samvalaw

I have just confirmed my reservation on site #145 for both nights. See you there!


----------



## prevish gang

samvalaw said:


> I have just confirmed my reservation on site #145 for both nights. See you there!


Great to have you Steve. Send me your address via PM when you can so I can get something out in the mail to you closer to the date.

Also, keep me posted on the truck. We are going to have to get something prior to this rally so that we do not have to put the Durango through another hard pull.

Darlene


----------



## battalionchief3

Ok, im in. Made reservation and got a conformation today. I told them I was with the outbacker group and they said i would be in line somewhere with the rest.


----------



## prevish gang

This is fantastic! 21 campers so far plus maybe one cabin! This is going to be a great rally. I'm just wondering since you are a firefighter; can you build a fire, or are you like Fire44 and you can only put them out????









Please PM me your address so I can get a packet out to you.


----------



## Fire44

I heard that!!!!!


----------



## WillTy3

Ok everyone we are in- Site 144, be there on Friday

Will


----------



## prevish gang

WillTy3 said:


> Ok everyone we are in- Site 144, be there on Friday
> 
> Will


Wow, 22 families and counting! Have we reached Mega-Rally status yet?

Who is next?

Darlene


----------



## HootBob

WOW!!! That is awesome









Don


----------



## johnp

Ok its official block off #127 we will be there Fri-Mon.

Lets go Tim,Kevin,Wolfie and Darryl book the sites.

That would make an interesting convoy. 6 Outbacks from NE toLuray

John


----------



## Fire44

Thats great!!!!

23 units now.....can we make it 24????????????????

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

We still have lots 126 or 139 that would be with our group. I hate odd numbers; we need 24!

Darlene


----------



## HootBob

That's great John








Somehow I know you couldn't resist

Don


----------



## battalionchief3

I see i am a ? at the bottom. I dont know where i am at, I told them i was with the outbackers and he said im in line. Ok I guess im in line.....


----------



## prevish gang

battalionchief3 said:


> I see i am a ? at the bottom. I dont know where i am at, I told them i was with the outbackers and he said im in line. Ok I guess im in line.....


You are on lot 128. Sam was probably not sure where you were, so that was my clue to find out! You are next to Johnp2000 who is on site 127. We will get the map updated. Sam has been really busy lately at work, but you can look forward to seeing your name soon.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Map Bump!


----------



## prevish gang

Thanks for the update Sam

Darlene


----------



## Chestnut

Hokie said:


>


Holy Cow!

Jessica


----------



## firemedicinstr

We really need to find someone that can do a fly by and get us a picture............

MK


----------



## Highlander96

This is actually a small rally......Good sized, but we have had larger.

Boy, I can't wait......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Looking Good









Don


----------



## case_campers

Hello All!!
We're relatively new to the club. We reserved campsite 142 at Luray today. We'll see you there!
Case_campers


----------



## Fire44

Welcome to the rally!!!!

Gary


----------



## case_campers

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the rally!!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks!!


----------



## prevish gang

case_campers said:


> Welcome to the rally!!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks!!
[/quote]

Fantastic!!! Great to have you. Where do you live?

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Welcome case_campers!

Map Bump!


----------



## HootBob

Thats great case_campers glad you could join us









Don


----------



## prevish gang

I wanted to put in a note to let you know that it looks like Samvalaw will not be able to join us because of family obligations, so his spot will be available. We can either move casecampers in his spot or either see if there is anyone who would like to take this spot. 23 families so far. It's going to be a blast. Let me know if you want to reserve and I will make sure the campground knows to put you in that open spot.

Darlene


----------



## case_campers

prevish gang said:


> I wanted to put in a note to let you know that it looks like Samvalaw will not be able to join us because of family obligations, so his spot will be available. We can either move casecampers in his spot or either see if there is anyone who would like to take this spot. 23 families so far. It's going to be a blast. Let me know if you want to reserve and I will make sure the campground knows to put you in that open spot.
> 
> Darlene


Hello All and thanks for the warm welcome. We'll be making the long trek to Luray from Warrenton, VA. We misread the map and reserved site 142, we thought we were getting site 143







.

Darlene, we'll gladly mov to samvlw's site. Do we need to call the campground?


----------



## prevish gang

case_campers said:


> I wanted to put in a note to let you know that it looks like Samvalaw will not be able to join us because of family obligations, so his spot will be available. We can either move casecampers in his spot or either see if there is anyone who would like to take this spot. 23 families so far. It's going to be a blast. Let me know if you want to reserve and I will make sure the campground knows to put you in that open spot.
> 
> Darlene


Hello All and thanks for the warm welcome. We'll be making the long trek to Luray from Warrenton, VA. We misread the map and reserved site 142, we thought we were getting site 143







.

Darlene, we'll gladly mov to samvlw's site. Do we need to call the campground?
[/quote]

He will probably have to cancel first. I asked him to hold it until we found someone to fill the hole. Call the campground and tell him that he is planning to cancel and that you want his spot when he does. I will send him a message and tell him to call and cancel and to tell him that there is already someone for his spot. Maybe if he tells him that they will not charge him the ten dollar cancellation fee.

Thanks,

Darlene


----------



## Humpty

Ok, we had such a good time at the VA Beach Rally, we want in for this one too. Is anyone sitting on a spot that is not going to be used?? I called the camp ground, they can put us in the 'general area' but not with the group.


----------



## prevish gang

Humpty said:


> Ok, we had such a good time at the VA Beach Rally, we want in for this one too. Is anyone sitting on a spot that is not going to be used?? I called the camp ground, they can put us in the 'general area' but not with the group.


Chris, 
I will call and check to see if samvalaw's spot is gone. I will also check to see what area they are talking about and call you on your cell. This will be on my to do list for the morning. I am soooo excited that you are coming.

Darlene


----------



## case_campers

prevish gang said:


> Ok, we had such a good time at the VA Beach Rally, we want in for this one too. Is anyone sitting on a spot that is not going to be used?? I called the camp ground, they can put us in the 'general area' but not with the group.


Chris, 
I will call and check to see if samvalaw's spot is gone. I will also check to see what area they are talking about and call you on your cell. This will be on my to do list for the morning. I am soooo excited that you are coming.

Darlene
[/quote]

Hello Darlene,
We moved into SAMVALAWS spot. Our old spot may be available - 142.
Case_Campers


----------



## prevish gang

case_campers said:


> Ok, we had such a good time at the VA Beach Rally, we want in for this one too. Is anyone sitting on a spot that is not going to be used?? I called the camp ground, they can put us in the 'general area' but not with the group.


Chris, 
I will call and check to see if samvalaw's spot is gone. I will also check to see what area they are talking about and call you on your cell. This will be on my to do list for the morning. I am soooo excited that you are coming.

Darlene
[/quote]

Hello Darlene,
We moved into SAMVALAWS spot. Our old spot may be available - 142.
Case_Campers
[/quote]

I will check into that then.

Darlene


----------



## Humpty

I heard a rumor that beachbum may be joining us as well!


----------



## prevish gang

Humpty said:


> I heard a rumor that beachbum may be joining us as well!


Beachbum contacted me and asked if he could get in. I am calling in the morning. If you guys are separated from us a little would you still come especially if I can get you together? I have a feeling you won't be the only 2 wanting to come on board.

Darlene


----------



## brenda

What are the dates for this rally? We stayed at a yogi park on the way home from florida once, is this right off 95? We are thinking that we would like to try to make this one.. (if its not too late)


----------



## Humpty

Brenda:

The dates are June 22 - 24, but Luray is closer to I-81, not 95 -->

Google Map


----------



## brenda

thanks, that map was cool,, 192 miles and 3 hours 45 minutes,, hmmmm, I think we can handle that,, we would have to stay and extra day to rest up.. I might call today and see if anything is available. Is this campground out in the country then? I would love to bring the bikes and ride on some nice country roads, I hate traffic..


----------



## Humpty

I have never been there , but see that the campground is off of Highway 211. I am not sure how bike friendly the area is, but we will have our bikes.


----------



## RizFam

Humpty said:


> Ok, we had such a good time at the VA Beach Rally, we want in for this one too. Is anyone sitting on a spot that is not going to be used?? I called the camp ground, they can put us in the 'general area' but not with the group.


That is awesome glad to hear it!







The more the merrier!


----------



## Humpty

We are in - Site 140


----------



## rasvms

We can't make the rally but we'll be there this weekend for our inaugural trip. I'll report back if there is anything notable.


----------



## prevish gang

brenda said:


> What are the dates for this rally? We stayed at a yogi park on the way home from florida once, is this right off 95? We are thinking that we would like to try to make this one.. (if its not too late)


Brenda, I will call the park again this morning. I got Humpty and Beachbum sites, so watch for a personal message and then call the park as soon as you get it. They are getting pretty full. You may not be on the main rows, but I will make sure you are close enough to enjoy all the festivities.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

Just got a PM from Beachbum. They will be on site 99, so Sam whenever you get a chance to do the map update, take that into consideration as well.

I also have a site for Brenda which will be site 117 should she decide to join in. I am sending her a PM to let her know.

D


----------



## prevish gang

brenda said:


> thanks, that map was cool,, 192 miles and 3 hours 45 minutes,, hmmmm, I think we can handle that,, we would have to stay and extra day to rest up.. I might call today and see if anything is available. Is this campground out in the country then? I would love to bring the bikes and ride on some nice country roads, I hate traffic..


Yes, the campground is in the country and is pretty hilly. For small children on training wheels this might not be a great place to ride since all the roads are gravel, but the waterslide, putt putt, pools, crafts, playgrounds and Yogi and Boo Boo more than make up for it.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

I got a PM from Brenda (screen name) today. She will be joining us on site 117. That makes 26 families!

Anyone else?

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Map Bump! Had to expand the map to catch all the latest additions.


----------



## Fire44

That is great!!! The more the merrier.

Gary


----------



## wingnut

Hey all,

we drove up to the campground this past Saturday and looked it over. They are working on a few improvments water run off and entrance the two most noticeable. Looks like they wil be done before we get there. We will be on the bottom half this year so the sights are a little better. Looks like we are going to have fun! Also we did some back road snooping and found a pretty big flea market, maybe Gary can find some more stuff for the fifth wheel







. I found a couple of good fishing holes too,







wonder if we can get a map of the area?


----------



## RizFam

Sounds good, thanks Todd.


----------



## prevish gang

wingnut said:


> Hey all,
> 
> we drove up to the campground this past Saturday and looked it over. They are working on a few improvments water run off and entrance the two most noticeable. Looks like they wil be done before we get there. We will be on the bottom half this year so the sights are a little better. Looks like we are going to have fun! Also we did some back road snooping and found a pretty big flea market, maybe Gary can find some more stuff for the fifth wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found a couple of good fishing holes too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if we can get a map of the area?


Todd, I had already contacted the visitors bureau in the area and am trying to line up some tours with discounts. I will be sending info out with my rally packet in the mail. Be on the lookout for it in May.

Darlene


----------



## wingnut

Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?







Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know







? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


----------



## RizFam

wingnut said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


Ya mean like a fashion show....cause that could get interesting? That would be some different after dinner entertainment.


----------



## Fire44

A boxer show....I have a Bassett Hound, can I show him???

I think that is a great idea...I think women look very nice in boxers!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

wingnut said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


We will be doing the potluck sign up later through the mail with the rally packets too. I am waiting on brochures from the chamber of commerce and am working on setting up group rates for a tubing excursion and a group rate for the caverns. I will have this out in the mail as soon as I get the info from Page County.

Darlene


----------



## brenda

OH, this sounds like fun!! we are thinking of arriving on tues or wed as we need a vacation...thanks for setting this up and all your hard work.


----------



## HootBob

wingnut said:


> I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


Todd that could be very scary










Don


----------



## dmbcfd

HootBob said:


> I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


Todd that could be very scary









Don
[/quote]

Could be worse. Can you say "tightie whities"?

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

dmbcfd said:


> I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


Todd that could be very scary









Don
[/quote]

Could be worse. Can you say "tightie whities"?

Steve
[/quote]

I'm with you on that one Steve!


----------



## Highlander96

Actually, I prefer "Man Thongs", hot pink ones rock...........................


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Actually, I prefer "Man Thongs", hot pink ones rock...........................


Nice one Tim
But for some reason I can picture you wering Glow in the dark ones








Because you are fun guy to camp with and like to have a great time

Don


----------



## prevish gang

We have another family joining us with their SOB for the rally! I think we are up to 27 families now. Anyone else?

Darlene


----------



## alpack

prevish gang said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


We will be doing the potluck sign up later through the mail with the rally packets too. I am waiting on brochures from the chamber of commerce and am working on setting up group rates for a tubing excursion and a group rate for the caverns. I will have this out in the mail as soon as I get the info from Page County.

Darlene
[/quote]

I m a little new but wouldn t listing the potluck here be easier than by mail. How would everyone know who is bringing what? I have seen all the other rallies make a list on the thread. Not trying to stir anything up, just curious.

George


----------



## Highlander96

alpack said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


We will be doing the potluck sign up later through the mail with the rally packets too. I am waiting on brochures from the chamber of commerce and am working on setting up group rates for a tubing excursion and a group rate for the caverns. I will have this out in the mail as soon as I get the info from Page County.

Darlene
[/quote]

I m a little new but wouldn t listing the potluck here be easier than by mail. How would everyone know who is bringing what? I have seen all the other rallies make a list on the thread. Not trying to stir anything up, just curious.

George
[/quote]

Are you a little scared that someone is going to mail you a little Kool Aid??????? Please give me a break someone was just trying to be nice. People break their arms around here with all of the back slapping. You people would not know sincerity if it punched you.

I have a better idea. How about no pot luck at all?????

The childish games that go on around here are just getting out of hand.


----------



## wolfwood

Ouch


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


We will be doing the potluck sign up later through the mail with the rally packets too. I am waiting on brochures from the chamber of commerce and am working on setting up group rates for a tubing excursion and a group rate for the caverns. I will have this out in the mail as soon as I get the info from Page County.

Darlene
[/quote]

I m a little new but wouldn t listing the potluck here be easier than by mail. How would everyone know who is bringing what? I have seen all the other rallies make a list on the thread. Not trying to stir anything up, just curious.

George
[/quote]

Are you a little scared that someone is going to mail you a little Kool Aid??????? Please give me a break someone was just trying to be nice. People break their arms around here with all of the back slapping. You people would not know sincerity if it punched you.

I have a better idea. How about no pot luck at all?????

The childish games that go on around here are just getting out of hand.
[/quote]

Tim I believe the person was only asking a simple question thats all
I don't think they were meaning anything by it

Don


----------



## prevish gang

alpack said:


> Have we started a menu for Saturday night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure we have the important things taken care of you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think we should get Hootbob to start a boxer show, maybe we could get Thor to help him on this one. What do you all think?


We will be doing the potluck sign up later through the mail with the rally packets too. I am waiting on brochures from the chamber of commerce and am working on setting up group rates for a tubing excursion and a group rate for the caverns. I will have this out in the mail as soon as I get the info from Page County.

Darlene
[/quote]

I m a little new but wouldn t listing the potluck here be easier than by mail. How would everyone know who is bringing what? I have seen all the other rallies make a list on the thread. Not trying to stir anything up, just curious.

George
[/quote]

George,
Being new to all of this, if might seem easier and in some ways it is, but I have a surprise keepsake for everyone that makes it necessary to do this by mail. More work for me and more cost too, but it will be worth it in the end.
By the way, I noticed you are from California. Are you thinking of joining us?
Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

George,

We did it this way for the VA Beach Easter Rally, and it worked great.

Darlene is a consumate organizer. If we are heavy on one type of dish, I am sure she will contact some of us and ask us to change. (Or more likely, she will make 6 dishes of her own to balance it out







)


----------



## prevish gang

Good news! The visitor's guides finally arrived yesterday, so the rally packets went in the mail today. Deadline for returning them was listed as May 20th which isn't that far away, so fill them out and return back to me ASAP. I have a lot of work to do once they get back to me, but if you need a day or two more that is alright.

With regards to the potluck since some people are worried that the menu won't be balanced I am going to break this up a little.

If your last name begins with the letters A-G, bring a dessert
Last name H-O, bring a side dish
Last name P-Z, bring a main dish or a meat

Give this some thought so that when your packet arrives you will have decided what you intend to bring so you can get me the recipe.

If those of you who did not provide your address would now like to participate, please send me your address and I will get a packet out to you so that you can be listed in the rally booklet and have I will have you and your families names for the name tags that I am making.

I'm looking forward to a great time and hope you are all excited as well.

Darlene


----------



## BritsOnTour

Wow Darlene, I'm impressed, this will be a super rally!

I'm thrilled that we'll be getting name tags, I'm terrible with names, especially as we all know each other as: 'brits on tour' or 'prevish gang' etc - hard to address people that way in person!

Thanks for all the trouble you're going to.

Ali


----------



## Highlander96

BritsOnTour said:


> Wow Darlene, I'm impressed, this will be a super rally!
> 
> I'm thrilled that we'll be getting name tags, I'm terrible with names, especially as we all know each other as: 'brits on tour' or 'prevish gang' etc - hard to address people that way in person!
> 
> Thanks for all the trouble you're going to.
> 
> Ali


Yes Ali,

I would much rather be adressed as Tim, not Highlander or Alpack or whatever alias someone uses.

Can't wait to see you there!

TIM


----------



## BritsOnTour

Highlander96 said:


> I would much rather be adressed as Tim, not Highlander or Alpack or whatever alias someone uses.


LOL Tim, now in this house being referred to as Highlander would actually be a cool accalade - Dave loves those movies: "There can be only one...........!"

Ali (don't worry, we'll call you Tim!!)


----------



## Hokie

My packet arrived yesterday! I am glad my last name ended up in the meat category. You can count on us to bring the hot and mild Italian sausages, with peppers and onions of course!

-Sausage Sam


----------



## prevish gang

We have added another family to the rally. Ride-n-10 will be on site 142 and the Carrs will be on site 57. Sam, if you get a chance, could you add that to the map please. 28 families and counting!! (Oh, and I can't wait to get my mouth around one of your Italian Sausages, mmmmmmmmm yummy)

Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

prevish gang said:


> We have added another family to the rally. Ride-n-10 will be on site 142 and the Carrs will be on site 57. Sam, if you get a chance, could you add that to the map please. 28 families and counting!! (*Oh, and I can't wait to get my mouth around one of your Italian Sausages, mmmmmmmmm yummy*)
> 
> Darlene


WOW, can you say that here?









We got our packet yesterday, now just deciding what to bring. Can't get into a rut and bring the Cabbage Salad again. Have to pull out our cookbooks.

Not too much longer!!!

Phil


----------



## prevish gang

webeopelas said:


> We have added another family to the rally. Ride-n-10 will be on site 142 and the Carrs will be on site 57. Sam, if you get a chance, could you add that to the map please. 28 families and counting!! (*Oh, and I can't wait to get my mouth around one of your Italian Sausages, mmmmmmmmm yummy*)
> 
> Darlene


WOW, can you say that here?









We got our packet yesterday, now just deciding what to bring. Can't get into a rut and bring the Cabbage Salad again. Have to pull out our cookbooks.

Not too much longer!!!

Phil
[/quote]

Yeah, I guess that didn't exactly sound right, did it. You don't need to worry about posting your choice here though. Just send it to me. That way we all get to anticipate a great meal yet be surprised at the same time.

Also, since we have close to 30 families attending remember that if each family has 4 members that means that we will have somewhere between 100-130 potentially attending. Please plan your portions accordingly. Those who want to bring a couple of choices can feel free to do so.

Also, Phil. Tell Ellen I just made her Chinese Salad on Thursday and it turned out perfectly. I just love that recipe.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Here is a map update!


----------



## brenda

Hey Tami, we got our packet too! You did a great job with it, even including directions! We are looking forward to this trip as it will be for at least 4-5 nights for us instead of 2.


----------



## RizFam

brenda said:


> Hey Tami, we got our packet too! You did a great job with it, even including directions! We are looking forward to this trip as it will be for at least 4-5 nights for us instead of 2.


Hi Brenda,

It wasn't me, it was Darlene (prevish gang) that put together the Rally Packets. 
Glad you like them & glad you will be staying longer at Luray, that's great.









Tami


----------



## brenda

Ok I'm an idiot, I knew I typed in the wrong name and was going to edit it and the phone rang and I just forgot... So, thanks Darlene.......


----------



## firemedicinstr

My wife looked over everything that Darlene sent in the mail and said:

" we need to save her phone number for when the girls get married she organizes a rally better than our caterer organized our wedding"

So Darlene if you ever need a new Outbackers.com name "weddingplanner" would fit.

Thanks for all your hard work. The stuff in the mail looks great.

Who is in for the RIVER FLOAT???????????

MK


----------



## Chestnut

firemedicinstr said:


> Who is in for the RIVER FLOAT???????????


The river float sounds like a lot of fun â€" especially the part about floating a cooler alongside of you. But I think weâ€™ll have to skip it because the stress of keeping the two year old DS above water would have me reaching for that cooler an awful lot. Which in turn would mean it would be harder to keep him afloat, which would mean more cooler dippingâ€¦

Jessica


----------



## webeopelas

We are considering going to the caves, but our son can't swim and we think he may get bored with the river float. I would enjoy it, we did a few when I was a kid, and I always had a great time, but I could swim as well.

Phil


----------



## brenda

We too are considering the river float, but I am not sure how many we will have with us yet? It could be 4 or 6. If we pay for 4 now can we add 2 more later? Are we prepaying to get a group rate or does it book up quickly?


----------



## battalionchief3

We doing the river, total of 5 plus a cooler. The white glow from my shirtless self will probally signal low flying aircraft.


----------



## HootBob

OK can't wait to meet old friends again and some new ones as well
But not to step on any toes with the Pot Luck I personally like to see what others are making or bringing 
Besides as we all know there are people out there with food allergies and so on
So that in mind I am bringing Huluski (butter cabbage and noddles) plus Kielbasa
And like I have done in the past most likely 2 1/4 barrels of Birch Beer

Don


----------



## webeopelas

WOO HOO!! Birch Beer







Carson will be delighted.

I believe Ellen has decided on a Tamale like side dish. I think it is called Tamale Corn.


----------



## Highlander96

I think that we are bringing chicken nuggets..................







Uh oh! I let the cat out of the bag.....


----------



## battalionchief3

Some cheeseburgers and buns.... a classic.


----------



## beachbum

Highlander96 said:


> I think that we are bringing chicken nuggets..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I let the cat out of the bag.....


How could you!! Some us come to these things to GET AWAY from nuggets and other fast food. The VaBeach rally was a perfect example of the diversity available. If someone would just take control and get a recipe list together, this kind of thing could be avoided. CHICKEN NUGGETS!! You live in MD, for God's sake, you could at least bring some kind of crab dish or a duck or something. What are you thinking!! I know I'm new to this kind of thing, but CHICKEN NUGGETS!! Prevish gang ( and others) are not going to be happy about this!! I don't know about this whole rally thing. I'm thinking of trying to get my tent back!!







Until then, I can't wait for Luray. We are just back from Concord where we saw humpty and prevish gang. Chris and Dee showed off their new castle/5'er. Very nice. Don and Darlene showed off their culinary skills again. A great time!!
david


----------



## prevish gang

firemedicinstr said:


> My wife looked over everything that Darlene sent in the mail and said:
> 
> " we need to save her phone number for when the girls get married she organizes a rally better than our caterer organized our wedding"
> 
> So Darlene if you ever need a new Outbackers.com name "weddingplanner" would fit.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work. The stuff in the mail looks great.
> 
> Who is in for the RIVER FLOAT???????????
> 
> MK


Myron,
Pretty funny. I AM a caterer! Yes, save my # for when the girls get married if I am still alive!!

Darlene

On another note, life vests are mandatory I would imagine no matter whether you swim or not. It only takes an inch of water to drown, so you can't be too safe. If we get enough to do the tubing tour great, if not that is cool too since we will have a water slide at the campground. If we get enough people to do the caverns, great, if not, no big deal. I just wanted to offer some options to make it more of a vacation to those of you who have not been to the Shenandoah valley.

Thanks to all of you who so quickly got your packets back to me. Two weeks to go.

Sorry that I have not been on. I have been off camping but if anyone has any questions call me or send me a PM. To those of you who are concerned about not getting an opportunity to participate because you did not want to receive a rally packet, rest assured that you will receive every benefit that I can provide you without having received this information. I respect your right not to share your address with me.

Darlene


----------



## battalionchief3

We have 5 going down the river....and a cooler......


----------



## prevish gang

So far we have 11 going down the river. If we go, that will make 15 so I am pretty sure we will get our 20 minimum once the rest of the responses come in. If we don't hit 20, I will hold the checks and bring them to Luray so that you can decide if you want to pay the higher price.

Darlene


----------



## johnp

Darlene 
Thanks for all your efforts so far. The info is on the way back to you sorry its late. You can add four for the caverns.

John


----------



## prevish gang

beachbum said:


> I think that we are bringing chicken nuggets..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I let the cat out of the bag.....


How could you!! Some us come to these things to GET AWAY from nuggets and other fast food. The VaBeach rally was a perfect example of the diversity available. If someone would just take control and get a recipe list together, this kind of thing could be avoided. CHICKEN NUGGETS!! You live in MD, for God's sake, you could at least bring some kind of crab dish or a duck or something. What are you thinking!! I know I'm new to this kind of thing, but CHICKEN NUGGETS!! Prevish gang ( and others) are not going to be happy about this!! I don't know about this whole rally thing. I'm thinking of trying to get my tent back!!







Until then, I can't wait for Luray. We are just back from Concord where we saw humpty and prevish gang. Chris and Dee showed off their new castle/5'er. Very nice. Don and Darlene showed off their culinary skills again. A great time!!
david








[/quote]

By the way everyone, David is a real jokester. I know that he is only kidding. I am sure the kids will love the nuggets. So no one take offense. I know that is not what David meant at all. It is just his sense of humor.

Darlene


----------



## brenda

I have not sent back our rally stuff yet. We are doing the tubes, and probably the tour too,, do you know what days you are planning these things? I will mail off in the next day or 2, I got 2 back to back 14 hour days at work..


----------



## WillTy3

D

I put my packet in the mail on Saturday. Put us down for the Caverns(3).

Will


----------



## prevish gang

brenda said:


> I have not sent back our rally stuff yet. We are doing the tubes, and probably the tour too,, do you know what days you are planning these things? I will mail off in the next day or 2, I got 2 back to back 14 hour days at work..


Probably the Sat am trip. I think it is 10:30 for the tubing. The other tour is 12 noon and I don't think we HAVE to pick which one. I want to go earlier though if I do it so I can get back, take a shower and get things ready for the potluck dinner.

Darlene


----------



## Humpty

Our Packet is finally in the mail. Put the 3 of us down for the caverns. Would love to do the tubing, but think Patrick is a little young for that.


----------



## 'Ohana

If it isn't to late(It' ok if not), the New Kid's on the block would like to come out and play as well. 
We have booked site # 93 Wed.-Sun and will be looking forward to your get together.


----------



## Highlander96

outbacknjack said:


> If it isn't to late(It' ok if not), the New Kid's on the block would like to come out and play as well.
> We have booked site # 93 Wed.-Sun and will be looking forward to your get together.


Never too late. Welcome aboard!

See you there!

Tim


----------



## 'Ohana

Highlander96 said:


> If it isn't to late(It' ok if not), the New Kid's on the block would like to come out and play as well.
> We have booked site # 93 Wed.-Sun and will be looking forward to your get together.


Never too late. Welcome aboard!

See you there!

Tim
[/quote]

Thanks Tim for the kind words.

OBTW I like you Signature, I actually was born and bred in Giles Co. Va. and lived in Radford once upon a time, and have family that works @ VT

Ed.


----------



## Fire44

Thats great!!! Another one joins the rally!!!

Looking forward to meeting you!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Glad to have you. Could you please send me a PM with your address so I can get a rally packet out to you ASAP. Thank you so much and we look forward to meeting you and your family.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

Here's another map update! Darlene.....the packet is "in the mail" but you may not get it because of the holiday. I will PM you with the pertinent information.


----------



## dougdogs

I don't know how to type this without sounding like a vulture, but with all my family problems from earlier this year we have not made many travel plans for this year.

My wife's hip surgery was very successful a few weeks ago, and we are now looking for things to do.

I have seen the posts on Tami's (rizfam) recent health problems, and of course we are hoping and praying for her, but if they are unable to make this rally we would be interested in their spot.

Again, I don't want to sound like a vulture, but our plans have freed up recently

Doug


----------



## prevish gang

Doug, you do not sound like a vulture at all. Do this: Call the campground tomorrow and book whatever you can get. We have several members on the outside as you can see from the map. Even though they are not with the main group, they are still close enough. If something happens and Tami cannot travel we can re-evaluate. I am sure she would understand this as much as she loves to camp. Once you have a reserved spot, send me a PM with your address and I will get a rally packet out to you.

You will make the 30th family! Glad you are considering it and glad as well that your wife is well. Hope to see you there.

Darlene


----------



## dougdogs

prevish gang said:


> Doug, you do not sound like a vulture at all. Do this: Call the campground tomorrow and book whatever you can get. We have several members on the outside as you can see from the map. Even though they are not with the main group, they are still close enough. If something happens and Tami cannot travel we can re-evaluate. I am sure she would understand this as much as she loves to camp. Once you have a reserved spot, send me a PM with your address and I will get a rally packet out to you.
> 
> You will make the 30th family! Glad you are considering it and glad as well that your wife is well. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Darlene


doesn't look like we will make it. Called the campground and got a large "run around"

Long story short, the only spots available are up in the woods. Our new 5th wheel is a little over 35 feet long, and with all the money we have invested in it (our house is for sale, and we are about to move into our trailer) we don't want to make the trip all the way down there on the hope that something else will open up. I can't take the risk of dragging my new home into a tree!!!

We had a great time last year, but looks like we will pass on this one. Just too risky for us.


----------



## Chestnut

For those of you that have never been to a Jellystone campground, be sure to check out the events listed for the weekend. Theyâ€™ll keep the kids busy busy busy! My 8 & 10 year old love this place.

Activity Scedule

Jessica


----------



## daves700

I am sorry to have to post this but we have to cancel are plans to go to the rally. I have called and are site is now open if anybody would like to be close to the group! I hope to see everyone at a rally real soon.


----------



## prevish gang

Just a word to the rest of us who have reservations. If something comes up and you need to cancel, please tell the forum FIRST! When we are able to contact the person who is going to move to that spot, then we will tell you the name of the person who will take your spot and they can transfer the reservations. We just lost a spot to a non-outbacker because the people at the park weren't paying attention. We have people waiting to get in and some who are on the outskirts of the group that we could move inside. As long as you are canceling before 7 days prior to arrival you will only lose $10 anyhow, so don't rush it please! I certainly hope we will not lose any of you and look forward to seeing all you guys in less than 3 weeks now.

Also, I really need those info sheets. I am planning to finish the rally booklet by this weekend so I can send it to the printers next week. This is a big job, so I need you guys to help me on this.

Thanks,

Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn

Interesting Darlene. Because of costs involved in a 4 week trip, I had decided to eliminate the cost of going to this rally , I figured I could make the next one. I called the campground to cancel with another Outbacker wanting the site, yet because I cannot locate my conf #, they would not allow me to cancel. They also told me I was unable to transfer my site as there was another Outbacker waiting for a spot. Still trying to locate the mailing they sent. Never heard of such a policy, but its is there right to have it.

John


----------



## prevish gang

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting Darlene. Because of costs involved in a 4 week trip, I had decided to eliminate the cost of going to this rally , I figured I could make the next one. I called the campground to cancel with another Outbacker wanting the site, yet because I cannot locate my conf #, they would not allow me to cancel. They also told me I was unable to transfer my site as there was another Outbacker waiting for a spot. Still trying to locate the mailing they sent. Never heard of such a policy, but its is there right to have it.
> 
> John


I will check on that for you John. Thanks for letting me know.

Darlene


----------



## BritsOnTour

prevish gang said:


> We just lost a spot to a non-outbacker because the people at the park weren't paying attention.


LOL! _Of course _ because they're next to us! For September's mega rally at Spring Gulch (definitely a mega rally!!), the only non-OB'er in that huge group of us is camping right next door - now we'll have the same at Luray - sorry, had to laugh; it's lucky we're super friendly!

Thanks Jessica too for the activities link, we'll be at the campsite the entire week prior to the w/e rally, I had things planned but it looks as though staying around the campsite will be equally entertaining for our crew. We're really looking forward to our week's break from the demands of house destruction, oops, _con_struction!


----------



## prevish gang

Okay Hokie, 
Map update. We lost Dave 700 and lost that spot to a non-outbacker as far as I know. Tdvffjohn also had to back out but I was able to slip Dougdogs into his spot. Can you please do a map update when you get a chance?

Thank you,

Darlene


----------



## daves700

I am sorry I had to cancel my reservations, I am even more sorry the campground did not place a OB in my spot ... I thought they were moving someone else into the spot not just re-renting it out to someone not in the rally.

I hope everything works out and you guys have a great time.

David


----------



## prevish gang

daves700 said:


> I am sorry I had to cancel my reservations, I am even more sorry the campground did not place a OB in my spot ... I thought they were moving someone else into the spot not just re-renting it out to someone not in the rally.
> 
> I hope everything works out and you guys have a great time.
> 
> David


Don't worry about a thing brother. Maybe we will make a new camping convert.

Darlene


----------



## dougdogs

prevish gang said:


> I am sorry I had to cancel my reservations, I am even more sorry the campground did not place a OB in my spot ... I thought they were moving someone else into the spot not just re-renting it out to someone not in the rally.
> 
> I hope everything works out and you guys have a great time.
> 
> David


Don't worry about a thing brother. Maybe we will make a new camping convert.

Darlene
[/quote]

or scare them away!!







then we can set up canopy's in his site









Darlene, thanks again for your help in getting a site for us

Doug


----------



## Humpty

We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


----------



## prevish gang

Humpty said:


> We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


Don't know if any of us have a rig big enough to pull that monster you own now Chris! Have fun in Baltimore and we will see you in a couple of weeks!

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96

Humpty said:


> We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


Chris,

What CG are you going to be at? Rambling Pines?

Tim


----------



## Humpty

Highlander96 said:


> We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


Chris,

What CG are you going to be at? Rambling Pines?

Tim
[/quote]

Yep. How is that CG?

Dee has family in Sykesville with others coming in from CA and IL. I can either drag the camper up there through Friday afternoon DC traffic or sleep on a pull out in a basement







. Traffic - here we come


----------



## Highlander96

Humpty said:


> We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


Chris,

What CG are you going to be at? Rambling Pines?

Tim
[/quote]

Yep. How is that CG?

Dee has family in Sykesville with others coming in from CA and IL. I can either drag the camper up there through Friday afternoon DC traffic or sleep on a pull out in a basement







. Traffic - here we come
[/quote]

From what we understand the CG is really nice. Michelle has some students that have stayed there. However, we have never stayed. It is only 20 minutes from my house.

What time do you think you will be coming around DC?. I drive it all of the time. Shoot me a PM and I may be able to help you out.

Tim


----------



## lilunsure

Highlander96 said:


> We are camping near Baltimore this weekend and I am swinging through Luray on the way home to drop my Challenger off in their storage lot. First Outbacker to arrive with a fifth wheel hitch should drag it over to that site


Chris,

What CG are you going to be at? Rambling Pines?

Tim
[/quote]

Yep. How is that CG?

Dee has family in Sykesville with others coming in from CA and IL. I can either drag the camper up there through Friday afternoon DC traffic or sleep on a pull out in a basement







. Traffic - here we come
[/quote]

From what we understand the CG is really nice. Michelle has some students that have stayed there. However, we have never stayed. It is only 20 minutes from my house.

What time do you think you will be coming around DC?. I drive it all of the time. Shoot me a PM and I may be able to help you out.

Tim
[/quote]

Weâ€™ve stayed here before. The campground is okay. It has a lot of trees, is hilly and is not the best campground for kids who like to ride bikes. There are a lot of permanent sites and they are very strict on their rules for transient campers.

My friendâ€™s parents love it there and actually stay here for a month at a time every year. We on the other hand only thought it was so-so, but itâ€™s fine for a home base when you are visiting family.


----------



## Chestnut

The Luray Rally will be our first one and I'm not sure of the protocol. I know we all signed up to bring something to the pot luck on Saturday, but I was wondering if there were other times, like Friday night, when I should plan on having munchie type stuff to bring out.









TIA!

Jessica


----------



## prevish gang

Chestnut said:


> The Luray Rally will be our first one and I'm not sure of the protocol. I know we all signed up to bring something to the pot luck on Saturday, but I was wondering if there were other times, like Friday night, when I should plan on having munchie type stuff to bring out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Jessica


We will be having a light dinner for the group as a whole that will serve as a meet and greet gathering on Friday night. A lot of our people will be traveling on that day and we thought that might make things easier for them if they did not have to prepare dinner upon arrival. If you would like to help us out with that, let me know and I will call you to work out details. Any other help would be appreciated as well.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

I regret to inform you that my DH used the remainder of his vacation time while I was in the hospital & recovering. So, unfortunately we will not be able to attend this rally. 
Hope you all have a wonderful time & take lots & lots of pics.

Tami & Family


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> I regret to inform you that my DH used the remainder of his vacation time while I was in the hospital & recovering. So, unfortunately we will not be able to attend this rally.
> Hope you all have a wonderful time & take lots & lots of pics.
> 
> Tami & Family


I'm so sorry to hear it. We will miss you but will see you in Sept at the pig roast. Get some rest and next year will be a better one. I will take care of getting your site transferred to Outbacknjack so that I can get your deposit refunded.

Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana

prevish gang said:


> I regret to inform you that my DH used the remainder of his vacation time while I was in the hospital & recovering. So, unfortunately we will not be able to attend this rally.
> Hope you all have a wonderful time & take lots & lots of pics.
> 
> Tami & Family


I'm so sorry to hear it. We will miss you but will see you in Sept at the pig roast. Get some rest and next year will be a better one. I will take care of getting your site transferred to Outbacknjack so that I can get your deposit refunded.

Darlene
[/quote]








Ditto here as well














, we were so looking to meeting your family. Mabey we will catch up with you-in's somewhere along the way this Summer, if not we'll see ya in Sept.

Ed & Hope


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> I'm so sorry to hear it. We will miss you but will see you in Sept at the pig roast. Get some rest and next year will be a better one. I will take care of getting your site transferred to Outbacknjack so that I can get your deposit refunded.
> 
> Darlene


Thank You! 
Leon(Kernfour) made the reservation so it is his deposit.

Tami


----------



## Humpty

We made a brief stop by the campground yesterday to drop our camper off in storage. The campground looks real nice. We are looking forward to the rally.

We took Hwy 340 all the way down from I-70. It was a real scenic drive but a little slow going. We left Woodbine MD at 12:30. It was 4:30 by the time we arrived, registered for storage and dropped the fiver. We hit a few delays thanks to road construction and my GPS unto took us on a very â€˜interestingâ€™ detour from 340 over to 211 to get past some lane painting equipment. The painting will hopefully be finished by next weekend. Enjoy the nice new white lines!

For those coming from the south east â€" Hwy 3 from I-95 Fredericksburg is 4 lanes almost all the way to Culpepper. The last stretch into Culpepper is under construction with a 45 MPH speed limit. From there, it is down to 2 lanes with the exception of a slow vehicle lane when going up hill through the â€˜twistyâ€™ section of 211 in the Shenandoah NP.


----------



## Fire44

Tami,

You will be missed at the rally!!!

I am sure we can find someone to have an appletini for you!!!

Take care and we can't wait to see you in Spring Gulch!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Ok folks, I think we are finally straight now, but I confirmed everything with the campground this morning and here is the final reservation list. 
Site 125 Humpty
Site 127 JohnP2000
Site 128 Battalionchief3
Site 129 Camper Man
Site 130 Prevish gang
Site 131 Firemedicinstr 
Site 132 Chestnut
Site 133 Wingnut
Site 134 Hokie
Site 135 Dougdogs
Site 136 Outbacknjack
Site 137 Brits On Tour
Site 138 DMBCFD
Site 99 Beachbum
Site 142 Ride-n-10
Site 144 WillTy3
Site 145 Case-campers
Site 146 Highlander96
Site 147 Fire44
Site 148 Kern4
Site 149 Thurston
Site 150 The Carrs
Site 151 Sew4fun5er
Site 152 Hootbob
Site 153 webeopelas
Site 154 Friday Yet?
Site 117 Brenda

The final tally is 27 at this point. There is still a spot open on the next row over from us in the 160's if you think you can join us. Lot 93 and 57 may also still be available if you wish to come. The campground is solidly booked other than this, so call quickly if you would like to join us. 
1-800-420-6679. Tell them you are with the Outbackers.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Fire44 said:


> Tami,
> 
> You will be missed at the rally!!!
> 
> I am sure we can find someone to have an appletini for you!!!
> 
> Take care and we can't wait to see you in Spring Gulch!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Thanks Outbacknjack.








I am sad we have to miss another rally.









Tami


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> Tami,
> 
> You will be missed at the rally!!!
> 
> I am sure we can find someone to have an appletini for you!!!
> 
> Take care and we can't wait to see you in Spring Gulch!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Thanks Outbacknjack.








I am sad we have to miss another rally.









Tami
[/quote]

Just keep thinking positive thoughts Tami and Spring Gulch will be here before you know it.

Darlene


----------



## beachbum

prevish gang said:


> Ok folks, I think we are finally straight now, but I confirmed everything with the campground this morning and here is the final reservation list.
> Site 125 Humpty
> Site 127 JohnP2000
> Site 128 Battalionchief3
> Site 129 Camper Man
> Site 130 Prevish gang
> Site 131 Firemedicinstr
> Site 132 Chestnut
> Site 133 Wingnut
> Site 134 Hokie
> Site 135 Dougdogs
> Site 136 Outbacknjack
> Site 137 Brits On Tour
> Site 138 DMBCFD
> Site 99 Beachbum
> 
> Site 142 Ride-n-10
> Site 144 WillTy3
> Site 145 Case-campers
> Site 146 Highlander96
> Site 147 Fire44
> Site 148 Kern4
> Site 149 Thurston
> Site 150 The Carrs
> Site 151 Sew4fun5er
> Site 152 Hootbob
> Site 153 webeopelas
> Site 154 Friday Yet?
> Site 117 Brenda
> 
> The final tally is 27 at this point. There is still a spot open on the next row over from us in the 160's if you think you can join us. Lot 93 and 57 may also still be available if you wish to come. The campground is solidly booked other than this, so call quickly if you would like to join us.
> 1-800-420-6679. Tell them you are with the Outbackers.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

If anyone else cancels their reservation, could you let us know so that we can get it. It looks like Humpty and Brenda have moved and now we're all alone on the corner







Ok, I know that we'll fine there but IF someone does cancel out, we'll be glad to make the move.

I think that it's funny that the campground told me that #125 would be too small for our Outback yet they gave it to Humpty and his rolling mansion









Can't wait to see everyone.

Linda (the better half of Beachbum)


----------



## Humpty

Linda:

The front half of the Challenger might be in the road









Chris


----------



## prevish gang

Linda,
Brenda did not move. She is still across from you. I tried to move you, but because of the day your were coming in the lot wasn't available, plus I didn't want to leave Brenda out there by herself. I didn't move Humpty, the crazy campground did. I put the Carrs on 150 because they were sooooo far from everyone as was Outbacknjack. I wish some of the non outbackers that have us separated would cancel or move. We will just have to wait and see. We might have to switch you for Humpty, because like you said, that mansion may not fit that lot. I know also that you guys know so many of us that you wouldn't hesitate to walk over and hang out. I was afraid some of the "newbies" might be apprehensive to do that. Hope you understand.

Darlene


----------



## beachbum

prevish gang said:


> Linda,
> Brenda did not move. She is still across from you. I tried to move you, but because of the day your were coming in the lot wasn't available, plus I didn't want to leave Brenda out there by herself. I didn't move Humpty, the crazy campground did. I put the Carrs on 150 because they were sooooo far from everyone as was Outbacknjack. I wish some of the non outbackers that have us separated would cancel or move. We will just have to wait and see. We might have to switch you for Humpty, because like you said, that mansion may not fit that lot. I know also that you guys know so many of us that you wouldn't hesitate to walk over and hang out. I was afraid some of the "newbies" might be apprehensive to do that. Hope you understand.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

We're FINE!







We'll check out Brenda's Roo and trade mod stories. And you know that we'll be walking our golden "kids" and will be out and about the campground.

Let me know what is needed for Friday night's meet and greet.

Linda


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> Tami,
> 
> You will be missed at the rally!!!
> 
> I am sure we can find someone to have an appletini for you!!!
> 
> Take care and we can't wait to see you in Spring Gulch!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Thanks Outbacknjack.








I am sad we have to miss another rally.









Tami
[/quote]

Just keep thinking positive thoughts Tami and Spring Gulch will be here before you know it.

Darlene
[/quote]

Yup, I am. What can you do







it is what it is. I am here to talk about & that's what really matters.









Anyway there will be oodles & oodles of future rallies for us to attend....... I am sure of that!









Everyone be Safe & have a Blast  & maybe a couple of tinis







as well?









I'll be looking forward to the Rally Pics!









Tami


----------



## Highlander96

Soon, the Birch Beer will be flowing!!!!!

Tim


----------



## wingnut

This time next week we will be on our way to Luray!!!!!!! There will be some serious relaxing going on next week. Scooter already has his swimming trunks in the camper, he thinks that is all he will need. OB2B is just as bad about water as Scooter. With Cordell and Zack we will all have our hands full







We will be lookin for you in a week. When is everyine going to arrive?


----------



## Highlander96

Hopefully by 1:00 pm or Friday.

See you there.

Tim


----------



## Fire44

We'll be there sometime Thursday afternoon....

Zach is already talking about the waterslide. I think we are going to leave the bikes home for this trip....the hills are just too big to make them usable.

Gary


----------



## 'Ohana

prevish gang said:


> Ok folks, I think we are finally straight now, but I confirmed everything with the campground this morning and here is the final reservation list.
> Site 125 Humpty
> Site 127 JohnP2000
> Site 128 Battalionchief3
> Site 129 Camper Man
> Site 130 Prevish gang
> Site 131 Firemedicinstr
> Site 132 Chestnut
> Site 133 Wingnut
> Site 134 Hokie
> Site 135 Dougdogs
> Site 136 Outbacknjack
> Site 137 Brits On Tour
> Site 138 DMBCFD
> Site 99 Beachbum
> Site 142 Ride-n-10
> Site 144 WillTy3
> Site 145 Case-campers
> Site 146 Highlander96
> Site 147 Fire44
> Site 148 Kern4
> Site 149 Thurston
> Site 150 The Carrs
> Site 151 Sew4fun5er
> Site 152 Hootbob
> Site 153 webeopelas
> Site 154 Friday Yet?
> Site 117 Brenda
> 
> The final tally is 27 at this point. There is still a spot open on the next row over from us in the 160's if you think you can join us. Lot 93 and 57 may also still be available if you wish to come. The campground is solidly booked other than this, so call quickly if you would like to join us.
> 1-800-420-6679. Tell them you are with the Outbackers.
> 
> Darlene










Hope everyone doesn't mind , I updated the current tally from the Who's Who list on post # 150 to aid us Newbies
I'll be happy to update this list with any missing names if provided and everybody's arrival day, if you all want me to, and please let me know if any info. is not correct









Ed.

Whoâ€™s-Who @ Luray

Site 125 Humpty - 
Site 127 JohnP2000 - 
Site 128 Battalionchief3 - 
Site 129 Camper Man - Bob & Terri
Site 130 Prevish gang â€" Darlene & Don
Site 131 Firemedicinstr â€" Myron & Bonnie
Site 132 Chestnut â€" Jessica & Paul 
Site 133 Wingnut â€" Todd & Lois
Site 134 Hokie â€" Sam & Linda
Site 135 Dougdogs - 
Site 136 Outbacknjack â€" Ed & Hope / Arriving Wed. afternoon
Site 137 Brits On Tour â€" Ali & Dave
Site 138 DMBCFD â€" Steve & Lisa
Site 99 Beachbum -

Site 142 Ride-n-10 - 
Site 144 WillTy3 - 
Site 145 Case-campers - 
Site 146 Highlander96 â€" Tim & Michelle
Site 147 Fire44 â€" Gary & Dawn
Site 148 Kern4 â€" Leon & Wendy
Site 149 Thurston â€" Steve & Robyn
Site 150 The Carrs - 
Site 151 Sew4fun5er - 
Site 152 Hootbob â€" Don & Peg
Site 153 webeopelas â€" Phil & Ellen
Site 154 Friday Yet? â€" Mike & Lynn
Site 117 Brenda -


----------



## Highlander96

I am getting ready to change my legal name to "Pimp Daddy Stack Money Hustler". I wonder how that will look on my credentials after Quantico.

Signed,

PDSMH


----------



## WillTy3

Highlander96 said:


> I am getting ready to change my legal name to "Pimp Daddy Stack Money Hustler". I wonder how that will look on my credentials after Quantico.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> PDSMH


P Diddy in Da house









Will


----------



## 'Ohana

Highlander96 said:


> I am getting ready to change my legal name to "Pimp Daddy Stack Money Hustler". I wonder how that will look on my credentials after Quantico.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> PDSMH


Ok, I updated ya on the list









Ed.

Whoâ€™s-Who @ Luray

Site 125 Humpty - 
Site 127 JohnP2000 - 
Site 128 Battalionchief3 - 
Site 129 Camper Man - Bob & Terri
Site 130 Prevish gang â€" Darlene & Don
Site 131 Firemedicinstr â€" Myron & Bonnie
Site 132 Chestnut â€" Jessica & Paul 
Site 133 Wingnut â€" Todd & Lois
Site 134 Hokie â€" Sam & Linda
Site 135 Dougdogs - 
Site 136 Outbacknjack â€" Ed & Hope / Arriving Wed afternoon 
Site 137 Brits On Tour â€" Ali & Dave
Site 138 DMBCFD â€" Steve & Lisa
Site 99 Beachbum -

Site 142 Ride-n-10 - 
Site 144 WillTy3 - 
Site 145 Case-campers - 
Site 146 Highlander96 â€" PDSMH(aka Tim) & Michelle
Site 147 Fire44 â€" Gary & Dawn
Site 148 Kern4 â€" Leon & Wendy
Site 149 Thurston â€" Steve & Robyn
Site 150 The Carrs - 
Site 151 Sew4fun5er - 
Site 152 Hootbob â€" Don & Peg
Site 153 webeopelas â€" Phil & Ellen
Site 154 Friday Yet? â€" Mike & Lynn
Site 117 Brenda -


----------



## prevish gang

Ed,
When you all arrive, you will receive a rally booklet with everyone's names, kids names and ages and what site you are on. Your outback name will also be on a sign outside of your camper AND everyone will have name tags. Don't stress out about this being your first rally and not knowing everyone. By the time we do the meet and greet and the potluck you will know everyone! 8 days and counting!

Oh, and one more thing. I still have not received info packets from 2 members (Oqendo and Howell). If you want to have your recipe included in the booklet, please PM me this info tonight. I also need names of the kids and ages please. This book is going to the printers in the morning. Return date on this was 5/20/07, so I have far surpassed the deadline and just can't wait anymore. I am really sorry.

Darlene



Fire44 said:


> We'll be there sometime Thursday afternoon....
> 
> Zach is already talking about the waterslide. I think we are going to leave the bikes home for this trip....the hills are just too big to make them usable.
> 
> Gary


We are too Gary.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

This got buried so I am bringing it back to the front where it can be seen


----------



## BritsOnTour

We are leaving this Sunday for an entire week in Luray - what a great Father's Day gift: a day driving a few hours down to VA with discontent kids in the car (4yo dd hates travelling - she's just a joy in the car!), so we will be there by the time everyone arrives!

Re: bikes - is it really a bad idea to bring them? We typically don't bring them all but were going to this time since we're staying so long. We're hoping 6yo dd will be on her 2 wheeler and need her to practice. General opinion then from those who've been to this gc: yay/nay??


----------



## webeopelas

Darlene,

Let us know how we can help on Fri as we will be in sometime Fri morning.

Phil & Ellen


----------



## brenda

beachbum said:


> Linda,
> Brenda did not move. She is still across from you. I tried to move you, but because of the day your were coming in the lot wasn't available, plus I didn't want to leave Brenda out there by herself. I didn't move Humpty, the crazy campground did. I put the Carrs on 150 because they were sooooo far from everyone as was Outbacknjack. I wish some of the non outbackers that have us separated would cancel or move. We will just have to wait and see. We might have to switch you for Humpty, because like you said, that mansion may not fit that lot. I know also that you guys know so many of us that you wouldn't hesitate to walk over and hang out. I was afraid some of the "newbies" might be apprehensive to do that. Hope you understand.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

We're FINE!







We'll check out Brenda's Roo and trade mod stories. And you know that we'll be walking our golden "kids" and will be out and about the campground.

Hey Linda, we are still your neighbers.. come and check us out and say "hi". We were hoping to get closer but we just took what they had and stayed there. I too can help out Friday so let me know..Brenda


----------



## Highlander96

Not too kid friendly on bikes. Lots of gravel and hills.

We are leaving our biles at home.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Not too kid friendly on bikes. Lots of gravel and hills.
> 
> We are leaving our biles at home.
> 
> Tim


I think we'll be leaving ours at home also

Don


----------



## prevish gang

Ali,
The roads are real sloped and like other said, dirt covered in gravel. To a new rider it would be an especially bad idea. That gravel would really tear up some knees! You are really close to the pool/waterslide area, so buy some wristbands for the kids and they can putt-putt, water slide and paddle boat to their hearts content.

Be careful on your ride down and we will see you on Thurs.

Happy fathers day, Dave!









Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

wingnut said:


> This time next week we will be on our way to Luray!!!!!!! There will be some serious relaxing going on next week. Scooter already has his swimming trunks in the camper, he thinks that is all he will need. OB2B is just as bad about water as Scooter. With Cordell and Zack we will all have our hands full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be lookin for you in a week. When is everyine going to arrive?


Thursday, hopefully by noon. Depends because I have to make some catering things for a party on the weekend and get them delivered before I can leave.

Darlene


----------



## brenda

Just a ? about the roads, are you saying the roads in the CG are dirt? you dont mean the roads outside the cg do you? we are bringing the motorcycles and I hate gravel..


----------



## battalionchief3

NO, NO... its off the main highway and its paved. The campground roads are gravel ( at least the last time I was thier)


----------



## 'Ohana

[quote name='prevish gang' date='Jun 13 2007, 06:22 PM' post='223046']
Ed,
When you all arrive, you will receive a rally booklet with everyone's names, kids names and ages and what site you are on. Your outback name will also be on a sign outside of your camper AND everyone will have name tags. Don't stress out about this being your first rally and not knowing everyone. By the time we do the meet and greet and the potluck you will know everyone! 8 days and counting!

Darlene,
I was not aware of those perks being provided







, and thanks so much again for all of your time, tasks, help and efforts. See ya all @ Luray in 7 Days

Ed


----------



## Highlander96

brenda said:


> Just a ? about the roads, are you saying the roads in the CG are dirt? you dont mean the roads outside the cg do you? we are bringing the motorcycles and I hate gravel..


Highway 211 is paved very well. As is US 340, and Interstate 81. However, I-81 is known to develop very large sinkholes from the tunnels that run underneath!!!!

You will have great roads to ride the Motorcycles on. However, my 6 y/o doesn't do too well on steep gravel covered camp ground roads.

Tim


----------



## sew4fun5er

Sew4Fun5er is arriving on Thursday afternoon. Will be on #151. Names are Lola Walker and Richard Turner.


----------



## RizFam

I would like to wish all of the Luray Rally Goers a Safe Trip & an Awesome Time at the Rally!!

Looking forward to hearing the stories & seeing the photos.









Tami


----------



## dougdogs

RizFam said:


> I would like to wish all of the Luray Rally Goers a Safe Trip & an Awesome Time at the Rally!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the stories & seeing the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Too bad you guys can't make it, but we understand completely why you can't.







The DW and I were looking forward to meeting you and your family (being from morris county and all)


----------

